# ¿Que componentes conviene traer de USA?



## DanielU (Nov 26, 2010)

Debido a que me decidi a profundizar conocimientos en microcontroladores MSP430, decidi comprar los componentes en USA ya que podria conseguir micros (y no seguir abusando de Texas Instruments con los samples). 

*No conviene comprar chipamp's*, el precio por el que se consigue por ejemplo un LM1875 es mucho mas caro que aca (Argentina). El precio de venta, electronica liniers en este caso, equivale a comprar 500 unidades para obtener un precio por unidad igual. Lo mismo con el LM3886, para tener mejor precio habria que comprar por 1000!


Si vas a comprar componentes pasivos, la verdad que *ni conviene pedir pocos*:

Vishay/Dale 1/16W 1% 0402 SMD


Si compras 10, el precio por unidad es de 0.083U$S!
Si compras 1000, el precio por unidad es de 0.01740U$S!


Comparacion:
*Digikey*
RES 33 OHM 1/8W 5% 0805 SMD

Cantidad|Precio Unitario|Total
250|0.00652|1.63U$S


*Electrocomponentes* (parece que esta mal, porque el encapsulado es 1206, y segun digikey 1206 es para resistencias de 1/4 o 1/3 W...)

27R 1/8W SMD BAGx250* (el precio es el mismo para varios valores cercanos)

Cantidad|Precio Unitario|Total
250|0,01728|4.320U$S



Para darle un poco mas de sentido, y recordando que hay que pagar en la aduana por lo que traemos  (50% del valor declarado jejeje), el precio seria 2.445U$S. pero sigue saliendo 1.875U$S mas barato. Digamos que podes comprar 750 resistencias mas por el mismo precio . 250 resistencias en argentina 1000 en USA por el mismo precio!


El tema mas complicado es el envio, porque su precio es bastante elevado. Por ejemplo, FedEx por su envio de prioridad internacional tarda 3 dias, pero vale alrededor de 40U$S el envio. Lo bueno es que ellos tramitan en aduana, entonces no tenes que ir a renegar. Tenes seguimiento de envio. La fecha y hora estimativa se cumple a rajatabla. Y el envio se debe realizar si o si (alguien recuerda la pelicula de Naufrago? jejeje)


Asique hay que aprovechar el envio y traer cosas que realmente valgan la pena.


Cuando realize una compra les comento como hacer para comprar, espero que se pueda pagar con paypal.

Paypal es una forma segura de vincular una tarjeta de credito a una cuenta de paypal sin revelar tus datos bancarios.

En el banco pueden tramitar una tarjeta internacional. Se crean una cuenta en paypal y vinculan la tarjeta. Ademas de que podran usar ese medio de pago en ebay y muchisimos negocios.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 1, 2010)

AMigo, comprate unos bfr36 que no los encuentro en ninguna parte please (broma), es verdad que no los encuentro pero traelos solo si tu lo usaras .


----------



## ehbressan (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola DanielU, voy a acotar algo.
Creo que la principal ventaja de traer de afuera (de lugares serios), es la garantìa de autenticidad de los componentes.
Y en muchos casos, la garantìa de buen origen tambièn.
En algunos casos, es el ùnico lugar donde lo podemos conseguir.
Con lo que, a veces, comparar solo el costo, no es correcto.
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2010)

No cabe duda, si alguien va a comprar componentes desde fuera, no lo duden, pidan el triple mínimo de material. Pidan semiconductores con marcas raras, como OnSemi, IXYS, NXP, etc... Esos son los mejores  .

Naaa, Aprovechen y disfruten siempre que el bolsillo ceda


----------



## franybenja (Dic 3, 2010)

hola amigos tengo una pregunta.
alguien sabe que negocios venden microcontroladores en bahia blanca, buenos aires, argentina
porque estoy haciendo un brazo robot que mas adelante lo voy a postiar en el foro
desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2010)

franybenja dijo:


> hola amigos tengo una pregunta.
> alguien sabe que negocios venden microcontroladores en bahia blanca, buenos aires, argentina
> porque estoy haciendo un brazo robot que mas adelante lo voy a postiar en el foro
> desde ya muchas gracias...



Que tal si te das una vuelta por acá: witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Saludos


----------



## franybenja (Dic 4, 2010)

ya me fije en todos son de bs as y alrrederores como la plata

no me pueden decir de alguno de bahia blanca por que a mi me queda mas cerca que buenos aires y se me hace mas varato

desde ya gracias. un saludo


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 9, 2011)

Che, por comentarios NO CONVIENE TRAER POR COURIERS! (FedEx, UPS, TNT ni nada por el estilo)
Traelo por correo estatal que en estados unidos es el USPS (United States Postal Service si no me equivoco)
Si no puede entrar por aduana por más privado que sea el correo te lo frenan igual. Es más puede que se frene más que uno tradicional.
Te fijaste si no lo venden en www.dealextreme.com o www.focalprice.com ???


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 23, 2011)

fijate el precio de los tranformadores porque aca me arrancan la cabeza  (por uno grande como de 2amper en adelante)


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

pues una mac, son mas baratas hehe , mas si son de seattle


----------



## ElTallercito (Feb 3, 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa, yo una vez hace un par de años(podran ser 4 añitos ) pedi muestras gratis a ST. Me las trajeron a casa, no tuve que pagar nada todo gratis. Obviamente no podes pedir cualquier cosa ni cualquier cantidad. Pero es una opcion a tener en cuenta. Igual hay que leer muy bien las condiciones porque no envian a cualquier pais y puede no ser gratis.

Suerte y saludos-


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 3, 2011)

Yo me he visto en la "necesidad" de importar componentes y me han salido excelentes. Si a alguien le interesa como, acá postee un tutorial...  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/compras-ebay-tutorial-50135/


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 9, 2011)

¿Paisano y no necesitas dolores?, perdón dólares


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 9, 2011)

Dolores tengo para regalar, estoy viejo y usado  Y dolares sip, necesitas el cupo de cadivi para compras por internet que precisamente estoy gastando en eBay comprando piezas jejejeje


----------

